# Building an Oasis



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

What kind of sealent are you using?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

silicone 100% transparent waterproof, dry in 3 hrs 
It not toxic when dry... its my 3rd built tank


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

Interesting idea...I've built a couple tanks, that glass looks frighteningly thin for 53.5 gallons. But then I use glass way thicker than necessary just for my own peace of mind. Look forward to seeing he progress though!


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks nice, it looks like you have two separate bottom pieces or am I seeing things?


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Kworker said:


> Looks nice, it looks like you have two separate bottom pieces or am I seeing things?


I just noticed that, it does look like there is 2 piece of glass on bottom.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Perhaps the bottom will be the front? Looks like it only goes half way


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Taari said:


> Interesting idea...I've built a couple tanks, that glass looks frighteningly thin for 53.5 gallons. But then I use glass way thicker than necessary just for my own peace of mind. Look forward to seeing he progress though!


hi! all my home-built tanks are made with resistant tempered glass. also i use more sealant than on regular framed tanks. it holds!

And yes! the bottom is made of 2 panels!


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

I read you made a few other tanks you've used two pieces also? Guess it doesn't really matter as long as you silicone good and don't move it at all with water in it.. I'll be following to watch progress of build  how much did you pay for the glass?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

More pics coming in a few hours... will do the water test very soon... Of to get some rocks 
Thanks for ur nice comments ppls, much luv !


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

will this be a fish tank coffee table?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not a coffee table 
heres some updates


----------



## meejo (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm intrigued, keep those updates coming


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Loving this so far, the dimensions and the layout. My type of tank. Will be watching this all the way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So the light is up, a fish-wire suspends it to the ceiling.
The sand/rock/wood is also in
The water filled it up.. thank god... no leaks .. hold on ma go knock on wood lol..
The filter is running.. hopefully clear by tomorrow


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow.....iz, nice, when you told me you had a dream i didnt know it was this legit  looking great friend keep up the work.... build me one?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks !!!... Finally this big project is up n runnin... !!


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

VERY nice. The wood and rocks have transformed it massively and it all looks so natural. The plants compliment each other and are placed perfectly. This will look even better as it grows in which I'm really looking forward to. 
Hats off to you for having the determination to follow through something from a dream and turn it into this. I imagine it will be a great focal point of the room it's in. 
Are you planning anything for the submersed area fish wise??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alastair-T said:


> VERY nice. The wood and rocks have transformed it massively and it all looks so natural. The plants compliment each other and are placed perfectly. This will look even better as it grows in which I'm really looking forward to.
> Hats off to you for having the determination to follow through something from a dream and turn it into this. I imagine it will be a great focal point of the room it's in.
> Are you planning anything for the submersed area fish wise???
> 
> ...


Hi!, Thanks !

As for the fish, yet i dont know what to put in there.. a goldfish lol.. cuz it looks like a pond.. just kidding!
I literally dumped my 10 gallons in there. having now only 5 tanks in total haha...
Here's some update pics.


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

It's cleared up well lol. 
Goldfish is good!......maybe not ha ha.
I think some corydoras would look perfect in there amongst the sand and rocks. 
Maybe a couple of really colourful guppies too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh guppies/endlers i got soooo many in my 15 gallon tank
might get some rainbow fish and dwarf cichlids, because there's many rocks/caves. corys would be brilliant idea!
i guess i'll go to the pet store and see what jewels they've got


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice OASIS. Are you sure that's what you dreamt about? LOL. I love those colors on the pots. 

Btw, you built those 3 tanks so far????????? wowww, that's amazing. I am curious as for the cost and time, compared to the one already built. Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Dwarf neon rainbowfish.

My favorite thus far. Males are especially pretty. Mature males flash a yellow strip on their head halfway down their back when they display to females. Very exciting stuff


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow amazing, cant wait to see it completely grown up.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

green_valley said:


> Very nice OASIS. Are you sure that's what you dreamt about? LOL. I love those colors on the pots.
> 
> Btw, you built those 3 tanks so far????????? wowww, that's amazing. I am curious as for the cost and time, compared to the one already built. Hmmmmmmmm.......


6 glass pannels X 10$
1 silicone tube X 6$
Plants X 30$
Sand X5$
Stand X20$
Light Fixture X25$

Grand total : 146$ 
And it took 2 hours to glue both sides of the panels for maximum resistance.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Dwarf neon rainbowfish.
> 
> My favorite thus far. Males are especially pretty. Mature males flash a yellow strip on their head halfway down their back when they display to females. Very exciting stuff


Ive just investigated these fish !
Very pretty, i'll get !


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

BDoss1985 said:


> Wow amazing, cant wait to see it completely grown up.


Get comfy, it might take a while


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Get comfy, it might take a while


Will do, love to see creative people at work lol, im not one at all. Building a tank is way beyond me, I tried years ago to build a nice tank for my turtles and I did get a nice flood in the sun room.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Threadfin rainbows are great as well. Nice looking set up


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

ive moved a few things around and only shrimps in there yet.
Here are some pics


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Totally just blew my mind. Amazing can not say enough. Love all the plants. I'm sure its your favorite room and I could get rid of cable with a tank like that.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

c_gwinner said:


> Totally just blew my mind. Amazing can not say enough. Love all the plants. I'm sure its your favorite room and I could get rid of cable with a tank like that.


for this reason i no longer have cable


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Neither do I !
Well it's my bedroom, and i can look at the tank even from my bed cuz its same height.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Today I woke up and found a flower from the underwater plants!
Also moves things around, once more,hopefully for the last time. But I think all fits better now.


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Today I woke up and found a flower from the underwater plants!
> Also moves things around, once more,hopefully for the last time. But I think all fits better now.


It's all coming together nicely now. I love the purple flowered plant. 
Congrats on the flowering underwater plant, looks like an echinodorus plant, the flowers only last a day or two at most :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alastair-T said:


> It's all coming together nicely now. I love the purple flowered plant.
> Congrats on the flowering underwater plant, looks like an echinodorus plant, the flowers only last a day or two at most :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  The good news is I see more of them coming out soon. Theres a few plants in there.
And how u know the specie of plant? You a botanist ? Smart cookie


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work!

I love you have the balls and drive to just make your own tanks! Awesome!

I really like the implementation of out of water flowers and plants. Ive always wanted to do that with my tank but its not possible as I need a hood to protect it from my insane bengal cat!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

sweet setup, keep the pics coming


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

This is very ambitious, unique, and gorgeous setup! Thanks so much for sharing. I look forward to seeing more of the aquarium aspect of it as well... perhaps even more unique things such as a rock waterfall or something? I wonder what else can be done with that hang on back filter if you use that - I know there's people who have emersed plants and stuff growing in the HOB filter.

Or have you considered having a canister filter (not sure where to put it) and build some kind of rock waterfall and have the filter output go there so it trickles the water down? Might look neat with the oasis theme 


And finally, what's an oasis without a sand waterfall inside the tank? You have the sand already  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sRxmnGkAEY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwiRj27ePYw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NxXxdRFog&list=UUM9oZkV3tGJuUUhgZaiGZkQ&index=6&feature=plcp


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

whitepapagold said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I love you have the balls and drive to just make your own tanks! Awesome!
> 
> I really like the implementation of out of water flowers and plants. Ive always wanted to do that with my tank but its not possible as I need a hood to protect it from my insane bengal cat!


haha that first part of your comment gave me a good laugh... yeah you're right ive got the most massive *invisible* balls lol

I also got cats, a persian and a sphynx (very adventurous and energetic beasty) and they really dont give a flying f about the tanks even thow the Oasis is quite low reach for them. I think your tanks would b fine. If now, well there's also the electrical fence !

Thanks for sweet comments!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Assassynation said:


> sweet setup, keep the pics coming


Yes In this very second i'm uploadin


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Thanks  The good news is I see more of them coming out soon. Theres a few plants in there.
> And how u know the specie of plant? You a botanist ? Smart cookie


Very smart ;0) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> This is very ambitious, unique, and gorgeous setup! Thanks so much for sharing. I look forward to seeing more of the aquarium aspect of it as well... perhaps even more unique things such as a rock waterfall or something? I wonder what else can be done with that hang on back filter if you use that - I know there's people who have emersed plants and stuff growing in the HOB filter.
> 
> Or have you considered having a canister filter (not sure where to put it) and build some kind of rock waterfall and have the filter output go there so it trickles the water down? Might look neat with the oasis theme
> 
> ...



I'll try making a water fall cuz I got the right filter for this ... Just did it actually.. just for you.. I like challenge.. so now the water is all murky again and I had to move stuff around haha... here are the pics Before the last n HOPEFULLY final change !
More Flowerssss
















Cute lil shrimp!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This is fantastic! I love how you put the potted plants on clear risers. I've been wanting to do an open top tank for either my 55 or 40B, but without the traditional riparium planters/cups. You just gave me tons of ideas... ; ) Great looking tank, love all the pics of the build.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

izabella87 said:


> haha that first part of your comment gave me a good laugh... yeah you're right ive got the most massive *invisible* balls lol
> 
> I also got cats, a persian and a sphynx (very adventurous and energetic beasty) and they really dont give a flying f about the tanks even thow the Oasis is quite low reach for them. I think your tanks would b fine. If now, well there's also the electrical fence !
> 
> Thanks for sweet comments!


Yes, the "theoretical" balls of course!:icon_lol:

And I actually started my tank open top and the cat would knock the lights in the water and yank/chew on the cables/tubing... He cost me about $100 before I put the hood on...

Hes not normal- hes close to a foundation Bengal so hes almost 1/2 wild cat! (Bengals are a combination of a wild asian leopard cat and a domestic tabby- known for being trouble and VERY active- but thats the fun!).

So Im stuck admiring your tanks! Very cool!roud:


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> This is fantastic! I love how you put the potted plants on clear risers. I've been wanting to do an open top tank for either my 55 or 40B, but without the traditional riparium planters/cups. You just gave me tons of ideas... ; ) Great looking tank, love all the pics of the build.


Thanks ! Glad i inspired you.
Btw here are the latest pic of the whatever it looks like waterfall !


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice tank. Seeing all these ripariums makes me want to do one.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Woohoo waterfall is awesome! It's not a riparium until there is water falling  Would be sweet to have multiple waterfalls too but only if you find you need more filtration heh

Could you zoom out a lot more so we can see the whole thing with the surroundings


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes  I'll get some Fish and The make video


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got some fishhhhh!
I know its african cichlids, but not sure which ones, help me ID please?
Moved/removed some plants to give them some more space.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*New VIDEOOOOO*

Here's a video of the current set up. Oh my, really like its look n the fish are so smart! long time i wanted something so natural looking.
Hope you enjoy the vid!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_prPHCoZAhs&feature=share&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw look


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

you are lucky that your cats dont care about your tanks! my little bengals drink out of any tank they can reach! 

very ambitious project though, the colors make a sharp contrast with the earth tones of the system itself. and whose guitar do i see in the corner?


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

This tank has really come together nicely. I love the complex structure of stone and wood you have created for the fish! I would not have thought of cichlids for this tank, but they fit in beautifully. I love the part of the vid where they ham it up for the camera. Cichlids are always interesting; as for what kind you have, looks to me like you have one or two of each!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cats just stare sometimes, really nothing to do with my tanks.
& the guitar, amp, pedal.. that's mine !! though i don't play like a Boss.. lolll

Tom' i didn't know it would come up this way either, thought of a scooling fish fish, the tried mollies... put the mollies in the volcano theme tank, and saw these super smart little creatures at the store. I mean i just couldn't walk away without them! they might outgrow the tank... in a while, but that's okay, i love making new tanks! 
there's 8 of them don't remember all of the names... quite new to cichlids. One with spots got a lil deformity at the jaw, which i personaly didn't notice at the store till they spoke of a rebate on him, but in my new tank, it looks superbe. 
ANd I've noticed unlike other fish, they tend to actually come at the glass to socialize with you, its quite nice. 
Now let time do it's magic, as the plants fill up more and fish get huge and all shall b peachy ! I'm still not sure if this tank could ever do any type of contest considering some cichlids i read were from streams, other from Malawi, hence why the mossy branches n loads of stones/caves.
What's your opinion on the scape?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats to cool! really really like this!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> ...What's your opinion on the scape?


Well, I like it. Thought I said that already. 

I am hoping further growth will hide some of the structural issues and make it all seem blended together, like, well, like an oasis!


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanks come on really well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you 
I happen to have had a wild Idea...
I could, theoretically, expend, hence double, this tanks size. When I built it i wasn't thinking that ciclids would live in it. 
Now it crossed my mind that they might really outgrow this set-up and instead of getting them a bigger tank, I can simply take down one side panel, build the same tank next to it and silicone them together. Then I could also invite the neighbors for a pool party in my 108 gallon.. lol jk
Ahhh... wild projects yet again... stay posted lol


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Got a new Filter, Fluval 105, does the job right !! Added some rocks cuz had some fighting going on, but everyones ok now. Seems like the Jewel cichlids said to b most aggressive are the most peaceful in there. The one Venustus in all the front shots is the master of Oasis. 
So here are some updates.


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> ...I happen to have had a wild Idea... I can simply take down one side panel, build the same tank next to it and silicone them together.


Actually, this is not a bad idea, but you would have to _awfully fast _to keep the water from spilling out when you remove that panel.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

This tank is sweet!!

What substrates are you using?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Actually, this is not a bad idea, but you would have to _awfully fast _to keep the water from spilling out when you remove that panel.


First u build the second part, then u empty current tank n glue the one panel to the back 

Engineering is key !

Substrate: Sand from hardware store!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So at this point i think i'll rename this tank My Frankenstein...
Ive completely rebuilt it.. super secured it with metal brackets... never-mind the aesthetics, safety comes first. Spent about 22 hrs straight building it..
So voila, finally thats what it looks like!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

do something cool with the middle of the tank. put plants on top or even better, do a working waterfall with plants around it! there are endless possibilities and you should really tAke advantage of the middle. don't think of it as a non aesthetically pleasing sort of thing. everything has potential!


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

African cichlids need high ph and salt in their water to be happy and healthy which doesn't work well with most plants, should probably use a different type of fish.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

brainwavepc.com said:


> African cichlids need high ph and salt in their water to be happy and healthy which doesn't work well with most plants, should probably use a different type of fish.


Hey thanks for ur advice !
I used aragonite sand that raises the Ph and the plants i have in this tank are just a very few n they arent really aquatic plants, moresore foreground plants that in my tanks manage to survived underwater. I keep this tank at ph:7.6-7.8 since i had it as a 54 gallon. So far they seem okay but i'll keep checking just in case


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tetra10 said:


> do something cool with the middle of the tank. put plants on top or even better, do a working waterfall with plants around it! there are endless possibilities and you should really tAke advantage of the middle. don't think of it as a non aesthetically pleasing sort of thing. everything has potential!


I made aterfall before in this tank but the noise keeps me awake all night ! I will try to prolly add plants etc... orchids... dunno...add a massive twisty branch n plants around it 
Alright im all over the place with ideas.. lets just let it run for a few days.. get some more cichlid that Im supposed to pick up tomorrow n relax after this exhausting project!


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

awesome tank!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tank you!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lots changed.. new decor, added in some java moss and java ferns
























night lights


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's a fantastic tank, but I have to admit - it scares me. A seam in the middle, electrical devices just inches from water, a stand that looks it was repurposed. 

I hope it works out and brings you joy for many many years.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

RWaters said:


> That's a fantastic tank, but I have to admit - it scares me. A seam in the middle, electrical devices just inches from water, a stand that looks it was repurposed.
> 
> I hope it works out and brings you joy for many many years.


That's why it's my Frankenstein.. 
I made sure it would be indestructible n stands strong on a leveled floor. 
Ive made engineering mistakes at first but took it down to re-strenghted it all !


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

This is really inspiring... what was they plant with purple flowers you had in the first version?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

thank youuuu!!!
the plant was a seasonal flowering sorta tulip.. now in the living room


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, this is stunning! What a showpiece!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just finished reading the whole thread so far. Wow what a journey. As others mentioned, I love how when you wanna do something you just do it. It has yielded quite the showpeice. I hope it all holds together strong. =)


----------



## NcRoW14 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is one of the most interesting builds I've ever seen. I actually really like the look of the metal brackets for support. Gives it an almost industrial feel. You should think about building a new stand for it like the one hydrophyte did here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85748
That would look sweet! Anyway, great looking tank!

Oh and I've kept African Cichlids for almost 15 years on and off. Salt isn't necessary. And In fact I'd recommend against using it. These aren't brackish or salt water fish. They are fresh water. The only time I've ever used salt in a freshwater tank was to help combat disease (old school way of doing it). Just keep the pH right (your substrate should handle that with no problem) and give them lots of rocks and hiding places (their native lakes don't have much vegetation), and you can keep them happy and healthy!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply _*BRILLANT !!!*_

roud:roud:roud:

What I appreciate the most is how you challenged the conventional 'rules of tank and stand construction. I'm always inspired when someone follows through on a vision creating it themselves. 

I'm very much about pushing the envelope and experimenting in the hobby, this build is truly impressive.

Well Done!!!


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

You're crazy! Good job.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Regloh said:


> I like it! My question would be, where do you hide the equipment?


what equipment ... no no need for anything... :flick:
kidding...
got a fluval filter running in the back but well hidden, and the main chamber is bellow.
















the stand holds wonderfully since ive adjusted the levels. its strong on 8 legs. and honestly because of the middle seam, there's no way im making another stand and moving the tank. it would risk destroying the whole structure.

thanks so much all for your nice comments, i really appreciate it, you're like my biggest inspirations cuz i know how hard we all work on making the best our of our hobby.

im aware this tank is unconventional, the look isn't refined, there's metal n overloads of silicon allover, but the life inside of it is really coming
what's let to it's evolution? lots id say. water needs to become transparent rather than yellowish, once the wood stops leaking. the java ferns n moss cover some wood, need to find some round seashells for the left side where all the seashells are.. and add more fish !! 









































i sorta created two sides one it to acclimate at best all the variety of cichlids i got.. i know the jewel cichlid like some vegetation n wood, then some prefer just rocks n seashells as in the African river , so by doing this i can host a larger variety of fish. 

















so shortly will add more fish, stay tuned!!








Thats the view from bedside.. What a pleasure to wake up to !!


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

This tank keeps progessing into something even more amazing all the time. Love the scape with the DW looking to be rooted into the rocks you have set up. Makes my tank look like a GloFish tank haha.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I do not recognize much from the first iteration of this baby, but the one common theme seems to be an awesome place to be a fish in. Nice job!


----------



## low_techy (Mar 4, 2012)

*How interesting....*

A very original and beautiful scape, I love the mix of aquatic and terrestrial plants in the same layout. I'm sure the fish are more than content....keep up the good work


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

This is so amazing. Two thumbs up, and bravo


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Guys/Girls

Ive not update for a lil while now. Was nothing really so interesting asides a lil ick outburst haha...
I got some new fish now, even one female about to have bbs I think. I've also added plants, which my fish dont eat! Probably because i feed them way to generously.. yeah I know they all got fat bellies.. haha... its just so adorable to watch them eat.. 
The water is clear also Finally!!! Like what 2 months later? lol...
Got 2 cat fish of an unknown genus, but I will add pics here bellow so you can guess what these fish are all.. I know i got many cichlid hybrids, I dont mind having them, they pretty as any pure breed ones. Also got a lil weird one.. Anyhow, here's pics that will speak for themselves!








My lil weird one!







New seashells all over







Right side of tank







Left side of tank







Cat Fish or something.. Got 2 like that







Lots of fat fellas







New Jewel Cichlid







Red Peacock,Jewe, And Labs







My First venustus, there a bigger one in the tank, and the dominant boss of the front of the tank.. fat n authoritary







Full view of the massive Frankenstein tank haha..







Yellow Lab in the seashells







On the right pregnant gal







Dominant Jewel Cichlid







One of my 4 yellow labs


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*I've got some new fish and no idea the names of em.. and my baby girl still holding eggs.. Told clerk at pet store I had a pregnant cichlid in the tank, he said here, let me show you how to squeeze eggs out n proceed with this situation.. i went like, Guy all is gonna b fine, I'll wait till she spits em out.. Seriously no way in hell im touching a fish especially not to squeeze out eggs lol...
Hmm asides that, plants aren't getting eaten at all, wohoo ! And all is well!*


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm liking the "chaotic" arrangement of the hardscape, good job


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh thanks !
It looks like I dumped it all in there but really it was meticulously calculated hahaha!


----------



## player 2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ummm....did you really put a 50 gallon tank (about 400 pounds of water/stuff by rough estimate) on an Ikea Lack table? I weigh about half that and I wouldn't dream of sitting on one of those.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I love your cichlids they look like they are having fun exploring.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

player 2 said:


> Ummm....did you really put a 50 gallon tank (about 400 pounds of water/stuff by rough estimate) on an Ikea Lack table? I weigh about half that and I wouldn't dream of sitting on one of those.


I laughed... smiled.. laughed again..
Yeah i did... it holds, and halleluja !


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> I love your cichlids they look like they are having fun exploring.


I supose they do, thats as close to nature as theyll ever get


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Oh thanks !
> It looks like I dumped it all in there but really it was meticulously calculated hahaha!


I think Takahasi Amano would probably have a heart attack looking at your scape. :hihi:

I happen to think it's very cool that you not only have broken the 'rules' of tank building, you tap danced all over the "Gold Rule" of classic perspective. You have a tank full of points of interest....and it all works! 

C'est juste des couches de génie rebelle!

Fantastique!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I think Takahasi Amano would probably have a heart attack looking at your scape. :hihi:
> 
> I happen to think it's very cool that you not only have broken the 'rules' of tank building, you tap danced all over the "Gold Rule" of classic perspective. You have a tank full of points of interest....and it all works!
> 
> ...


AHH MERCI!!!!

Takashi Amano is such an inspiration! But i think he will b rather proud i managed to plant an african cichlid tank lol...

As for the tank built.. this baby got more silion than pamela anderson's rack just to hold it together as there no 90 degrees angle properly done on the whole structure..


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

izabella87 said:


> AHH MERCI!!!!
> 
> Takashi Amano is such an inspiration! But i think he will b rather proud i managed to plant an african cichlid tank lol...
> 
> As for the tank built.. this baby got more silion than pamela anderson's rack just to hold it together as there no 90 degrees angle properly done on the whole structure..


Nice setup
Fun conversation
Characters welcome 
I like this thread, it has it all!!!
mD


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

}!!
I forgot to mention... I bought weeks ago a spotted African river catfish... just one.. to discover they refer to b a few..
So a few days/maybe a week actually.. i go buy a second one to make him a friend...
I mean it was a same looking spotted cuckoo catfish... till i get home n notice they ain't the exact same genus... Now i got two sad catfish hiding at opposite ends of the tank haha..

Are they ever gonna un-depress or socialize with each other?? Cuz.. It looks like the same.. but it aint the same catfish -- FAIL..


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> }!!
> I forgot to mention... I bought weeks ago a spotted African river catfish... just one.. to discover they refer to b a few..
> So a few days/maybe a week actually.. i go buy a second one to make him a friend...
> I mean it was a same looking spotted cuckoo catfish... till i get home n notice they ain't the exact same genus... Now i got two sad catfish hiding at opposite ends of the tank haha..
> ...


haha - I'm sorry for the catfish, but that's a funny story...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> haha - I'm sorry for the catfish, but that's a funny story...


Seems to be that both are more active n eat lots.. fingers cross there shall b no more corpses in this tank lol..


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUymJYWIBgc

Just a little.. 7minutes, Video


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

Enjoyed the read! Beautiful tank!


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow.. This very cool! Well done...


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUymJYWIBgc
> 
> Just a little.. 7minutes, Video


Aaah, that was a gorgeous thing to sit down and watch on a hectic morning


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thankaaa yousss!!!!

Just make sure to select Quality of Video for 720HD cuz otherwise it looks not so nice !!

So Ive also reopened my 10 Gallon tank to make it into a breeder tank for my upcoming bb cichlids.
Here's a Shot of it








And Finally My Paludarium is habitable.. Ive tested it for several dys with baby guppies.. everything went well.. so I rescaped n will use it as breeder tank also.. Will put in some better pics once water is clearer









Oh n those are the two lil fellas about to make me some hybrids.. Itungi Acei X red fin kadango


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome!!! Never would have thought of just going out and doing that. But now you have me thinking.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

MikeS said:


> Awesome!!! Never would have thought of just going out and doing that. But now you have me thinking.


What exactly are u looking out to do ?
If any questions feel free to ask me as I know the way to whatever has been accomplished here without all the hassles Ive encountered along the way.. made too many mistakes to let someone else fall into them lol..


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow! Spectacular aquarium. And, this was a great start to finish read. I would never, ever find the nerve to tackle something like this, but it does get me to thinking dangerous thoughts.

One question: when you were building these different tank versions, how many helpers did you have so you could move the monster as you built it? And, did you build it in place on the stand?


----------



## Revonok (Oct 17, 2012)

All of your tanks are amazing.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> Wow! Spectacular aquarium. And, this was a great start to finish read. I would never, ever find the nerve to tackle something like this, but it does get me to thinking dangerous thoughts.
> 
> One question: when you were building these different tank versions, how many helpers did you have so you could move the monster as you built it? And, did you build it in place on the stand?


Hahaha... Im still sitting here and laughing this out... 
Well helpers.... I had my two cats.. for psychological support.. And my two body builder arms for physical reinforcements... The rest is just magical powers lol 

I got two stands for 10$ at ikea... When I tore down the 54g initial oasis... It was still on its stand.. missing one panel. Then i Put second one on the stand.. equalized both with ceramic pieces under the feet of the stands, cuz nothing from my floors to the actual structure of the tank was ever straight so I had to only rely on what my level showed n take it from there with estimations.. Then silicone did the rest of the work.. 
Im telling you.. if u dream of something u wanna make.. just do it.. visualize it n do it.. ur only true helper is ur willpower 

Thanks everyone.. Here are some pics of fish I couldnt figure out what they were but have now sorta figured out.. but still nice pics of them 












































This one I dont even know who got her pregnant.. about to find out as shes like 1-2 days max away from spitting them out.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

> Im telling you.. if u dream of something u wanna make.. just do it.. visualize it n do it.. ur only true helper is ur willpower


Exactly! Well done and excellent philosophy, Izabella! I still have no idea how you thought about doing this, but I'm glad you did! Beautiful fish!! Nice to see a hobbyist with some moxie to take a thought and just make it! Gotta be the artist in you!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you Daz  I think there's an artist in all of us.. just some prefer to play "normal" rather than let their ideas come to life.. You should make video of your tank !!!!
See ya around !!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Feeding my Monstersssssss
Dont forget to select HD view!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaR9EAcHbAo&list=HL1353100639&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Just Bragging..... *

I don't wanna brag but.. I got like 100 Jewel Cichlid fry DDDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMfON6354U


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it was Michael Jordan who said "it ain't braggin' if you can back it up"

Congrats!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh....I'll be impressed if you end up seeing any fry make it to adulthood! 

Too. Damned. Good.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Oh....I'll be impressed if you end up seeing any fry make it to adulthood!
> 
> Too. Damned. Good.


Ive seen most of them still 4-5 days into post-birth. 
And they are in a fortress of leafy green plant/rocky structure.

I have hope i will b a successful breeder


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Wow, I love what you did with this, super original, and totally an inspiration, I'm planning/working on an open-top riparium myself with a 40g breeder I have laying around. May I ask, how well does the cycad do emersed?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Trail_Mix said:


> Wow, I love what you did with this, super original, and totally an inspiration, I'm planning/working on an open-top riparium myself with a 40g breeder I have laying around. May I ask, how well does the cycad do emersed?


Emersed? No never emersed this plant, it needs minimal watering !!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

izabella87 said:


> I don't wanna brag but.. I got like 100 Jewel Cichlid fry DDDD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMfON6354U


wow congrats for the fry
they're the best thing that can happen for fishkeepers


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

For your eyes only.. a explanatory vid of Jewel pair in the original tank with their behaviour n all shot last night..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5K-VXiAGjPE&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw
And one of the bbs in their new home, the paludarium, also to b followed ont he Paludarium/Projekt X thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=fD-W4h3aNHI


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just gave them some crab meat.. all gone crazy for it !! No wonder they are all chubby... hehe...
N for those who think african cichlids grow slowly... it all depends what u give them haha... Mine have grown so much in the matter of a few months !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHnYDPIp7Vk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I just wanted to share with you a few pics of my Week-old Zebras Cichlids Babies & Frankhenstein's Residents.. !!


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gotta ask where did you get the glass panels and did you have them pre-cut or did you cut them yourself. only 60 bucks isn't bad at all. Much cheaper than acrylic.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

ikea in glass shelves section!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pics of the fish Izabella! Very excellent thing that you have going on in that system of yours! The Tank That Shouldn't Exist continues to do well!!


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> ikea in glass shelves section!


I'll have to take a trip out there then. What kind of silicone do you use. GE 1 for doors and windows?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Nice pics of the fish Izabella! Very excellent thing that you have going on in that system of yours! The Tank That Shouldn't Exist continues to do well!!


It exists just to prove the impossible is a misconception..
Thanks 

Here's a video I took last nigh just to show how much the kids have grown!
And I'm intending to make a Time-lapse Video for the Zebra Cichlid Fries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvtBTZw3wa8


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Brian041 said:


> I'll have to take a trip out there then. What kind of silicone do you use. GE 1 for doors and windows?



Plastics surgery grade A silicon...

JOKESSSS


3hrs waterproof 100% silicon (white tube with bb blue writing)


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

this just makes me want cichlids again


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

msawdey said:


> this just makes me want cichlids again


Cichlids + Planted tank = WIN!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I continue to love this tank!

Do you have a problem with the cichlids digging plants up or anything?

And glass shelves from ikea... Thats smart thinking!!!!

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> I continue to love this tank!
> 
> Do you have a problem with the cichlids digging plants up or anything?
> 
> ...


Thanks !

Nah no digging whatsoever, they are really well behaved !


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Nah no digging whatsoever, they are really well behaved !


Hrm... You must be a fish whisperer... 

My bn pleco and dario loaches are always digging!!!!!

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the first time seeing this thread and I have to say while I admire your determination and effort put forth building this tank, it scares the hell out of me. 2 seams in the middle of the tank and 4 seams on the bottom and tempered glass on all pieces. Aren't you afraid that one of those rocks will get knocked over from a digging cichlid and bump your tempered glass and shatter into a million little pieces and dump your tank water and all its contents on the floor? Regardless of my fears for you having to clean up 100 gallons of water and millions of pieces of glass your tank does look nice so I hope you the best.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Hrm... You must be a fish whisperer...
> 
> My bn pleco and dario loaches are always digging!!!!!
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


Hahah, thanks, yeah lately that how it sounds like.
When I wanted to catch my 2d pregnant cichlid in the tank, I put the net inside and say c'mon get inside, took less than a minute and out of my 100 fish she was in the net


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

ua hua said:


> This is the first time seeing this thread and I have to say while I admire your determination and effort put forth building this tank, it scares the hell out of me. 2 seams in the middle of the tank and 4 seams on the bottom and tempered glass on all pieces. Aren't you afraid that one of those rocks will get knocked over from a digging cichlid and bump your tempered glass and shatter into a million little pieces and dump your tank water and all its contents on the floor? Regardless of my fears for you having to clean up 100 gallons of water and millions of pieces of glass your tank does look nice so I hope you the best.


Oh my, sorry if it scared you.. BoooHH }
Me not scared..
1- Tempered glass shatter when rock hits it; well, my rocks are stacked to hold strong in place, and we often underestimate the real resistance of things.. Once i tried cutting my glass panel not knowing it was tempered glass.. got out all my bodybuilder strength on that panel, tried cut, hit it to brake apart, smashed against floor.. and to this day that panel has nothing more than a few scratches.
2-Because it is made of 13 panels, it has a flexibility that most tanks don't have, and which ever floor/base table/tank itself - irregularity that occurs is often compensated by the flexibility of the tank.
3- BONUS proof; In the last 3 months we had two earthquakes in Montreal... If it survives earthquakes I think its safe to say; no more worries


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Hahah, thanks, yeah lately that how it sounds like.
> When I wanted to catch my 2d pregnant cichlid in the tank, I put the net inside and say c'mon get inside, took less than a minute and out of my 100 fish she was in the net


Thats nuts lol. Me.. Stick the net in everything disappears except the discus who i don't even want to catch!!!

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Thats nuts lol. Me.. Stick the net in everything disappears except the discus who i don't even want to catch!!!
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


You can train your fish not to associate net with fear..
Put it inside right before food time n leave it there inanimate. Do it many times a week, your fish wont fear the net n will freely venture inside.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a lil video of my 10 day old Fry .. Im recording them everyday to make a timelapse once they are bigger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVvxL3tRG8&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw&index=1


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> You can train your fish not to associate net with fear..
> Put it inside right before food time n leave it there inanimate. Do it many times a week, your fish wont fear the net n will freely venture inside.


Very good idea!! Will have to try that thank you

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## Rastafarian (Sep 27, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> Just a lil video of my 10 day old Fry .. Im recording them everyday to make a timelapse once they are bigger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVvxL3tRG8&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw&index=1


Very nice small fish!

Ps I love all your tanks,you do great job!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rastafarian said:


> Very nice small fish!
> 
> Ps I love all your tanks,you do great job!


Thank you  I do what I love, therefore its always enjoyable to keep making these tanks better.. !!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my goodness those fry can really grow fast


----------



## Crob5965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Alastair-T said:


> It's all coming together nicely now. I love the purple flowered plant.
> Congrats on the flowering underwater plant, looks like an echinodorus plant, the flowers only last a day or two at most :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW I think you just helped me convince my wife to let me set up another tank that's really cool, think I'm gonna do some RCS and maybe some tetras with it thinking of some dwarf gouramis also 

fantastic job one of the best looking tanks I've seen in a long time


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yet again.. only 1.5 week after the first spawn my Jewel cichlids got busy again.. Heres two videos of the first day.. In the big tank with the daddy and then in the nursery tank.. I still left half of them with the parents so they dont wonder wtf happened..
Thanks for watching !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwt31n3plKc&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw&index=2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReGye-0-Ng4&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw&index=1


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait a second, I thought the first batch were zebra cichlids? Or are both spawns from the jewels? Very handsome parent!

What do you feed the fry?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Wait a second, I thought the first batch were zebra cichlids? Or are both spawns from the jewels? Very handsome parent!
> 
> What do you feed the fry?


Hahahaha.....

2 X batches of Zebras from 2 females..
2 X Batches of Jewels from same parents.. 

Very fine flake food works best so far n keeps water sorta clear considering the over population of fry lol.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

You are incredibly talented! I've always wanted to grow plants out of the HOB filters, but just couldn't find plants that would do well and I couldn't find a way to hang lights that looked decent. I'm very impressed. Keep the ideas coming, I'm learning alot!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

The Dude said:


> You are incredibly talented! I've always wanted to grow plants out of the HOB filters, but just couldn't find plants that would do well and I couldn't find a way to hang lights that looked decent. I'm very impressed. Keep the ideas coming, I'm learning alot!


Thank you very much !!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas 
And here's a video I filmed during the daylight with the very bright colors of the fish
Enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnBY7habIOM&feature=player_detailpage&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

All bragging asides... here's my 3rd batch of baby jewel cichlids  Oh and now I got 2 pair in the tank trying to breed simultaneously.. haha.. anyone want some?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdJ75rf5hoY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol - I love it, it's like looking at a snow-globe! What are you doing with all the fry you're getting, are you growing them out in other tanks?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol - I love it, it's like looking at a snow-globe! What are you doing with all the fry you're getting, are you growing them out in other tanks?


I had my two previous batches eaten by my zebra baby cichlids that I've put in same tank, but this time around they are all alone in a separate nursery and it's already been 4 days that everyone is alive n eatin well, third time will b the good one. I think hahah...
If I run out of space with next batches 
well ill just get more nursery tanks haha


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Prolific aren't they ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

just went through the thread and believe it or not - the scape kinda reminded me the shallow slow moving pond/lake biotope of dario dario (a native fish of my home town)! very well composed 'pukur paar' ( as we call it in bengali language)


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alastair-T said:


> Prolific aren't they ha ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed loll...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

zico_aqua said:


> just went through the thread and believe it or not - the scape kinda reminded me the shallow slow moving pond/lake biotope of dario dario (a native fish of my home town)! very well composed 'pukur paar' ( as we call it in bengali language)


Nice  link me a pic!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=txDxvZV_Fzc

Still alive and growing


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

looking good! Maybe you can start a breeding program and sell to lfs in your area - that would be a fun way to get spending money for more tank - lol

I was in my lfs yesterday, and someone turned in several adult Jeweled Cichlids, they were terrified and all bunched up in a corner, but they were also stunning to look at. I may have to do a cichlid tank after all....


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a question - in some of your pics you show cichlids that look yellow/goldish with a white pattern that looks like lattice. Are they random hybrids or a specific species? They are my favorite of your fish, and I've never seen them before.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Goldish/yellow ?? Hmm maybe the zebra ones..Or the jewels
here are some new pics


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous fish!! Shoot i would take some.. A if ihad room lol and B if i lived in Canada!!

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The fish in pic #9 is the one I was asking about (#8 is what the lfs had yesterday - it may have been their first or second day at the store - they were terrified) I love fish #2, never saw that before either...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Gorgeous fish!! Shoot i would take some.. A if ihad room lol and B if i lived in Canada!!
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


Take your time dear..there shall b more when youre ready...lol
2d pregnant female.. 2X as big as the one that just gave 200+ fry... holly f..


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> The fish in pic #9 is the one I was asking about (#8 is what the lfs had yesterday - it may have been their first or second day at the store - they were terrified) I love fish #2, never saw that before either...


#9 is a venustus, gets big big big.
#8 is my very prolific jewel cichlids. i have 2 types in there m most colorful are the alpha pair.. mind u the beta pair also decided to get kinky
#2 is an eye biter cichlid (dimiodiochromis compressiceps) get really big too


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, the first one I looked up was the venustus. At adult sizes of 8" - 10", sites suggest a minimum 125 tank (which I have, but I'm not turning it into a cichlid tank). I have a 90g I'm trying to decide what to do with, but the fish would be too big for that. Too bad because the adults are gorgeous. What are you going to do with these cichlids as they grow? Do you have bigger tanks to move them too (I should ask, are you going to build larger tanks - lol) I would think you're going to have a war zone on your hands as all your fish mature...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Well, the first one I looked up was the venustus. At adult sizes of 8" - 10", sites suggest a minimum 125 tank (which I have, but I'm not turning it into a cichlid tank). I have a 90g I'm trying to decide what to do with, but the fish would be too big for that. Too bad because the adults are gorgeous. What are you going to do with these cichlids as they grow? Do you have bigger tanks to move them too (I should ask, are you going to build larger tanks - lol) I would think you're going to have a war zone on your hands as all your fish mature...


Ill put them in a bathtub 
Kidding..
I'm getting a 350g tank soonish..  But u know they don't grow too fast if u dont overfeed them.. so your 90 gallons is okay for a few years


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

350g - how I wish my floors would support that! How I wish I had the room - forgot about that part - lol I can't wait to see your journal when you get that started...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> 350g - how I wish my floors would support that! How I wish I had the room - forgot about that part - lol I can't wait to see your journal when you get that started...


Hahaha.. yeah my floors dont support that either here, but at new place, its in the basement so cant fall lower than ground level right ? lol


----------



## Tpark (Jan 3, 2013)

What a spectacular tank! Great variety of cichlids.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

here's two reference links of the biotope pics:

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=da...w=203&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:79

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=da...w=203&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:85


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tpark said:


> What a spectacular tank! Great variety of cichlids.


Thank you !


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

zico_aqua said:


> here's two reference links of the biotope pics:
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=da...w=203&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:79
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?q=da...w=203&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:85


Very nice natural habitat !!!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

the second one is from a place called 'Jorai' and this was the very place where dario dario was first found.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

nice setup


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!
So i just received my new color interchangeable LEDs, they look freaking great for the fish colors, and the tank.. really cool ambiance. But i will get another 5 meter wire of them so that it can b brighter. Meanwhile I'll let you watch this video i made yesterday !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw&v=aPFF02TAmbg&feature=player_detailpage
Oh and heres a video of my two Malawi Eye Biter cichlid in mating mode... kinda hard to see cuz they are camera shy but its just obvious they gonna get freaky very soon !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpwOnQGJGbs&list=UUAjooXTJfJJwhBcLP574Ndw


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like your having way to much fun with those lights lol.

How many gallons is that tank again? Bunch of happy cichlids 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Looks like your having way to much fun with those lights lol.
> 
> How many gallons is that tank again? Bunch of happy cichlids
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


Yes they are all very happy ) its only 108 gallons 160cm/80m by 38m high


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Yes they are all very happy ) its only 108 gallons 160cm/80m by 38m high


Only... She says.. Lol

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Only... She says.. Lol
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


Yes of course Only.. considering i have more than a couple fish that are gonna grow 1 foot long and the other 30 from 4-9 inch hahaha... :icon_bigg


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Yes of course Only.. considering i have more than a couple fish that are gonna grow 1 foot long and the other 30 from 4-9 inch hahaha... :icon_bigg


Time to start investing in the indoor pool!!! 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Time to start investing in the indoor pool!!!


That would be so nice....Oh the possibilities!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> That would be so nice....Oh the possibilities!!


If i could,.... i prolly would lol


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey ! Here's a better quality video for January 2013... fish are getting bigger so fast its scarey...lol
Oh and from the 220 baby jewel cichlids, 2 weeks later there's about 50 strong survivors. 
My Yellow lab still hasn't spit her fry either. In wait ! 
You can subscribe to my youtube channel as I often make videos of all of my tanks and there's already 81 videos on it ! Thanks !
Peace everyone !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMTHBWnciN0&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Once the machine got started.. there's no way of stopping it... that being said.. i was speaking of my jewel cichlid pair
Just 1.5 week after this 3rd batch.. what do i see? 200+ more fry... so i took them out n put with their previous siblings.. Until 1.5 week later lol...
OK seriously I'm losing space here...
Here's a video of the two batches in the fry tank.. see the massive difference in size
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba2gbE2ix6M


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Those fry are adorable!
I have..too many..guppy fry, but they just dont hold the same magic as yours!


----------



## moto826 (Nov 21, 2012)

What a great tank I'm building one next weekend Ikea here I come !

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Those fry are adorable!
> I have..too many..guppy fry, but they just dont hold the same magic as yours!


Hahaha i feel ya.. but i also have hundreds of guppy fries in my 15gal planted


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

moto826 said:


> What a great tank I'm building one next weekend Ikea here I come !
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


Wohooo amazing ! if u got any question, im here to help!! xx


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hellow everyone!
So today I will bombard you with 2 more videos, as some new things are going on in my tank.... Finally my 2d pair of jewel cichlids agreed to breed. Both are the sister/brother of the other couple.. how strange that I got 2 sex siblings of each haha... and I caught them in the spawning act last night.. Yes while everyone is clubbing im watching fish porn... 
And the second video is a vid of my two Synodontis Njasse catfish from also Malawi lake. They both come from the same store.. one i bought a couple month ago... look at the size difference.. while the one in pet store remained mostly the same size, mine has 3x his haha.. But nevertheless both are very pretty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBvIwt6C1x4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3Qdjs_rWLE


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Oooh, fish pr0n. Bow-chika-wow-wow!

Seriously, though, I'm always in awe of the setup you've got going on, and you somehow always manage to get amazing footage of everyone!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you guys! Glad to keep you entertained !!!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

TOTALLY FREAKIN' AWESOME AND AMAZED!!!!!!

I can't believe what I am seeing and reading!!! You are the Super Woman if the Aquarium World!!! 

First I can't believe the first 54g build held up, and then you added on to it, and it is still together even after 2 earth quakes and on those stands to boot! HOLY COW CHIPS BATMAN!!! You sure have the touch!!!!

I LOVE the Layout od the wood and rocks!!! I also can't believe the Africans are not destroying everything in site! I have had africans for 20+ years, and they have NEVER left anything alone!!! From Substrate to rocks that were in piles, those little rascals ALWAYS moved something around!!! I am wondering if it is the ammount of caves/rockpiles and the driftwood and plants that have them content with their suroundings and is keeping them from remodeling? OR the overall dimentions of the tank? You have a large footprint, so maybe they aren't cramped up? BUT the Local Fish Store that I used to work at and was Owned by a Good Friend had a Custom/Hand built 540g Tank, and when we had Africans in it they were always digging and moving rocks and plants! ?????

I just don't understand their behavior!!! But how ever you are doing it it is FREAKIN AWESOME!!!

About how big is the average fish in the aquarium now? 

Also what is the brand and type of substrate you have in the tank now? It looks pretty fine, and I am planning on setting up a Shell Dweller tank pretty soon, and would like to find the same stuff!

Well keep up the AWESOME WORK on the tank and fish, and I will keep on watching in amazement!!!

AWESOME TANK!!!!!!
Drew


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> TOTALLY FREAKIN' AWESOME AND AMAZED!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe what I am seeing and reading!!! You are the Super Woman if the Aquarium World!!!
> 
> ...


Waw Drew thank you so so much!! I'm very hapoy u like!!
My fish do dig the sand a bit but they won't touch the rooted vasileria plants, maybe there's really lots of caves n they are content!? 

Most my fish are between 2.5 -5 inch and now I adopted my biggest resident , a 4 yrs old rusty male that was sole habitant of my friends thank cuz she said he killed everyone else... Hmmm well it's been now 3 days I have him... Aside normal cichlid chasing behaviour, the boy is a real angel haha... Dunno what she was talking about saying he is serial killer ... I think Frankenstein tank has something magical cuz everyone lives peacefully and I got like 40 fish of all kinda in just 108 gallons... And they breed... Nonstop lol!!
But soon I will get them bigger tank just waiting for them I outgrow it  

Thanks again for ur amazing feedback in interest! Check out my linked vids n channel, as today I've reached 87 videos


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking great izzy well done


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

This tank's hawt. Plenty to look at


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Im happy you all like it 
Here's a few pics of my tank/fish under the LEDs and a video of the new massive rusty cichlid i got from my friend.
thanks !
This is my Venustus couple -








































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3IzlFWQIA8


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

Niiiiice, good shots izz :biggrin:


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alastair-T said:


> Niiiiice, good shots izz :biggrin:


Thanks  I work hard at keeping this tank sexy hahaha:biggrin:


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Thanks  I work hard at keeping this tank sexy hahaha:biggrin:


Lmao no doubting that :icon_wink


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ladies & Gentlemen ! Good news ! we gonna have more fry... lol
She doesn't look like shes holding, its only been 1 day, but i know she is cuz of how she tumbles them in the mouth and my friend n I caught the Kenyi male and this red zebra female making out 2 days ago.. so.. voila, here's the lucky one

















And here's a tonnnnnn of pic of my first Zebra/Kenyi/Mbuna fry (2 batches 1 week apart) All the frys are very different in coloration n patterns!!









































































































And here's few more pics of the Jewel cichlid frys 4-2 weeks old


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello everyone ! So I got a few really pretty rocks from a freind that dismounted her cichlid tank n I took this opportunity to rescape my tank.. tell me what u thin of it


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

"Wake up in the morning with a Bottle of Jack......" ohhhhh I mean With a bunch of Fish !!
Again n again lol


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

We will just start calling you momma Bella lol

Gorgeous cichlid!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> We will just start calling you momma Bella lol
> 
> Gorgeous cichlid!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you LOL


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

izabella - I think the blue lights demand a new video with tech, club music.
:hihi:

Looks great!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

DogFish said:


> izabella - I think the blue lights demand a new video with tech, club music.
> :hihi:
> 
> Looks great!


Haha thanks ! yeah I love making vids.. just dont wanna b too annoying with a vid a day lol


Alright I'll make something wicked this week


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

This is easily one of the best looking tanks I've seen in these journals lately. You have a great eye and unique style.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

jhays79 said:


> This is easily one of the best looking tanks I've seen in these journals lately. You have a great eye and unique style.


Well thank you very much! There is many beautiful tanks on this forum, i inspire myself a bit of everyone here


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is just absurdly awesome. I love everything about it, but I think what I love most is that it's quite obvious how much you love this and how much fun you are having.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> This is just absurdly awesome. I love everything about it, but I think what I love most is that it's quite obvious how much you love this and how much fun you are having.


Thank you so much !!
I'm looking into creating a blog for all of my tanks, new fish, fish for sale, informational videos, pics etc. Might take a lil while but i"ll keep u all updated

Thanks all for the great support XX!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess that means more to come


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys! 
Ive just purchased yesterday extremely pretty fish for my tank, 6 of them  These are Blue Dolphin ( Cyrtocara moorii) 
Hope you enjoy the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKII5Kst01g


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

A few changes happened, more sand, more fish, more spot lights !
















My fish with all eyes on me  
















New Red Empress Hap (I got 2 )








Taiwan Reef cichlid n a Blue dolphin


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good morning everyone!!

On this beautiful Saturday I bring you another video of te february update of frankhenstein tank, with its new residents, new lighting, new sand.. i mean i worked hard hahah..
here, thanks for watching 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=HL1360426844&v=BmECrlo3rRM


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hurrayyyyyy! today is a big day!.. due to an over population of fry n a lack of tanks, i had no other choice than to trip my holding zebra cichlid female after her 18 days of holding. I wish i could have video taped the stripping (with a fork tip) part but I was alone on duty n concentrated all my efforts on the task! The good news is that i managed to extract all her 20+ fry successfully. They are now in a baby tank with today jewel cichlid fry batch.. (yeah i had two batches just today lol)
so here is a quick video about 30 minutes after I managed to do this operation. 
Thanks for watchinggggg )) 



*


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hey everyone 
So even though no one ever barely comments, I'm sure you'all still following... So I made you guys a few more videos...
This is a 2 days old vid i took of my babies that are freshly born.. still with lil yolk sacks, but right at this moment they have no more of those and eat like voracious bastards all the flake foods i give them.



And this next video if a fancy video of Frankenstein with music, nice lighting, pretty fish that are growing etc.. 



Btw My Venustus & Eye Biter are both turning Very blue.. will make pics eventually soon 

Thanks for watching xxx*


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

You have some beautiful Tanks! I had cichlids for a long time growing up and yours are quite pretty! Nice videos as well! Do you have any experience with Apistogrammas?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

KenRC51 said:


> Very nice, Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

pianofish said:


> You have some beautiful Tanks! I had cichlids for a long time growing up and yours are quite pretty! Nice videos as well! Do you have any experience with Apistogrammas?


Apistos.. yeah of course. My female just got devoured in the african fry tank haha.... its funny... not.. well i thought they would survive.. which at first for 1 month they did... halleluja...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey ppl 
So I hit the 99th video today, video of a male Mbuna cichlid digging out a cave and defending ferociously his territory.
In general update I also have a new batch of yellow labs coming up in about 20 days.. female is holding since yesterday 
And as far as the tank goes, now i got 3 filters running.. which makes it easier on me and the multiple water changes that this overstocked tank needs. 
So enjoy the vid, comment, opinionate and have a great day !!


----------



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

cool videos, i like watching them and really like your tank


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cardoc said:


> cool videos, i like watching them and really like your tank


- Much appreciated!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

YEP,

I really like the videos of your tank!!! Your fish are doing very well, and the Tank is looking great too!

Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Izabella,

What brand and kind of sand do you have in the front of the tank now? LOOKS AWESOME!!! 

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Izabella,
> 
> What brand and kind of sand do you have in the front of the tank now? LOOKS AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you!
I wish could tell what brand of sand this is.. but I took this sand when my friend dismantled her cichlid tank.. is nearly as fine as the pure white sand, but not as white, beige/white.. great consistency actually.. its best sand I've used so far.. I will put up the name if ever i fall upon it


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Izabella!!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hi everyone!

First I'd like to say that today I've got my 100th video uploaded on YouTube 
And I would like to thank all my followers, subscribers and forum friends for your continuous support !
Here's the link to the video message for all you  and also this video has info about my new Frankenstein inhabitants; fresh water clams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yjZN1q8E87E
















*


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Such a pretty tank 'bella!! It just shouldn't exist. So happy that it does, though! 

Very far out!


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Um, yeah this tank kicks ass! Major ass. It reminds me of those "touch" tanks at aquariums where you can reach in and pet star fish and sting rays.


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

Watched your most latest vid. What happened? Are you going to rebuild the tank?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Hi Everyone !
Big Sorry for not updating for a while.. We had some technical/moving difficulties..

All shall b explained in videos below hehe..





Basically.. I come home one day and 1/3 of Frankensteins water is on my bedroom floor.. The janitor standing outside my apartment not very happy.. lol the neighbor downstairs has a shower in his bedroom lol...Its raining fish Halleluja.lalala...

So I had to put all fish in buckets, empty tank, go get a tank 100 miles away meanwhile lost a few fish to suffocation.. put them in my boyfriends bathtub for a few days set up new tank.. [censored][censored][censored][censored]ed up my water, ammonia killed 3/4 of my stock, i freaked out.. but still repaired Frankenstein... yes 2 more tubed of silicone went in it.. now its indestructible lol... meanwhile still waiting to set up a few 200-300 gallon tanks in my bfs house, which is a hell of a job itself.. So.. thats why Ive been so busy and not updating.. But its getting better.. Got a new batch of fry yesterday.. and here's the video




*


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

sad hope everything work out fine


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you! yes everyone is doing great now


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh. Crap. What a pain, man! So sorry to hear about the clusterfark, Izabella.  that sux!


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Great concept, finally made it to the end of the journal and it was well worth it, love the tank! Where is that little side table from?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

hunterlook said:


> Great concept, finally made it to the end of the journal and it was well worth it, love the tank! Where is that little side table from?


Ikea


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So here is the new Frankenstein setup  With all my fry fish.. Soon I'll show you my other tank that has all my bigger fish.. just not there currently to take pics of the fancy tank 
In the meanwhile .. here you go 

































































































And just for [censored][censored][censored][censored]s n giggles, thats my sphynx cat


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone !! got some good new!!!
Well I'll start with showing you the new tank we got when Franky had it's leaking problem...
here's a few shots of the tank and remaining survivors of the flood n the ammonia catastrophe. There's only a few plants in there cuz of the ammonia the first ones put in there it made them rot and didnt help the water quality.

















































And here's the god news.. see fr yourself... The jewel pair has laid its first batch of eggs in this new tank


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frankenstein converted into my new grow out tank. 90% of these fish are born in my tanks the rest of just small cichlids i had from the previous tank set-up. Thanks for watching


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good!! Your other tank sprung a leak?? I have been out the loop

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Looking good!! Your other tank sprung a leak?? I have been out the loop
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Heheh its ok, the story ends well !!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Good deal, those jewel cichlid are gorgeous

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Good deal, those jewel cichlid are gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you  i'll hybridize the red jewel with the neon green soon


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Enjoyed the video...so many vibrant colors on the fish and I like the long dimensions of the tank.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you 
Speaking of the red devils... They laid eggs again, here's a pic n video


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiiii people. Me Again bombardin you yet with another video 
today i got myself two neon green jewel cichlids for my Frankhenstein tank 
here is the video and me speaking of them !!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI everyone ! Long time no update, was rumbling and bombaling with my 10-some tanks. Got a few video update for original Frankenstein and the other tank I got my original Frankenstein residents in. Fish in the big franky are getting alll bigger(they were all mostly fry) and in the smaller franky well jewels still breeding like crazy
I aded some nice driftwood i collected from a forest for the big tank, and i also performed surgery on a blue acei cichlid who had two massive cysts on his tail and dorsal fin.. will spare the details of how i removed them.. fish is okay now, healing well, fins are growing back cyst free )
So here are a few videos below, thanks for watching -Yeah btw i actually began commenting during videos, hope im doing somewhat of a good job haha..

(for the fotos, you can follow me on instagram @enshacra87 - http://instagram.com/enshacra87/)


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay I gotta ask: how do you manage to get such clear photos? The videos prove that these fish are always on the move and yet you do not have blurry fish photos, so obviously your shutter speed is fast. Do you use a flash? Whenever I use my flash I get reflections, so I end up with slow shutter speeds and blurry fish. Help!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Daylight/ Iphone5 position your camera in a way(side to side try it) to avoid reflections  No flash !


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Perfect freshwater reef tank.....I just still can't believe that you built this!! Do you sell of these guys or the jewel fry? This system would pay for itself in a hurry if you did.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> Perfect freshwater reef tank.....I just still can't believe that you built this!! Do you sell of these guys or the jewel fry? This system would pay for itself in a hurry if you did.


Thank you! Seeing is believing.. Lol.. ok shut up philosopher in me !
Ill b selling the blue stripped babies that are all grown up now, just the ones im not intending to keep the linage of the pretty ones im keeping to rebreed n make a sick-ass strain of hybrids  and selling the jewels im not keeping, in the same way...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone ! Im just gonna update on the baby Jewels, now that its been a lil over 2 months I got them. They still alive ?!?!? yeah in a tank full of predatory fish. But those predators gave up long time on tryinna eat the jwel fry.. cuz the parents are very resilient beasts haha...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone... quick update here... after multple successful batches of my first couple of Jewel cichlids... my second couple have their first spawn... Ill let you watch ! -- Btw the mother is a neon green jewel cichlid, and father a red jewel, pretty fry to come 
---In case you dont see it, the fry are all in the left bottom corner.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

The colors of those fish really pop. How long do they guard the fry?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

EngineChauffer said:


> The colors of those fish really pop. How long do they guard the fry?


So far nearly 3 months.... N seems like it ain't about to stop soon loll


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys/Gals. QUick update on my Other Frankenstein tank. Meanwhile my 100s of jewel babies are still under the careful eye of parents, after already like 3 some/months, Now ive discovered some new pseudotropheus blue zebra babies in there. The, quite fat/big/alive..how the heck they manage to survive in this tank of big fish, thats a mystery!!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah... I love the look of baby cichlids, coolest sight ever. Nice tanks and babies!!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

pianofish said:


> Ah... I love the look of baby cichlids, coolest sight ever. Nice tanks and babies!!!


Thanks  Will soon move then all into bigger space !


----------

